# بالصور ...مزار البابا شنوده ومدفنه بدير الانبا بيشوى



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2012)

*
















​**

​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2012)

اشكرك اخى على الصور----


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا للصور ربنا ينفعنا بصلواته


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2012)

ربنا ينيح روحه ويصبرنا علي فراقه

شكرا للصور


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

هيبقى مزار جميل وعطر

شكرا روزى للصور


----------

